# DRAWER SLIDE APP: Ingenious



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Clever, stylish, and very functional...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree very Ingenious


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

OKAY, I love that! What a great idea, now if I can get this assembled and installed before my wife knows what it really is I'll be all set!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That idea could be a keeper. Put some rare earth magnets where the frame members meet to keep it from opening too easily...

This person is obviously well prepared for the possibility of a home invasion.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very clever idea.


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Very clever.
Had me wondering just what I was looking at until I realised it was a sliding mirror.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

straze said:


> Very clever.
> Had me wondering just what I was looking at until I realised it was a sliding mirror.


^^^Same here . 
It amazes me what people come up with . Very cool idea IMO


----------



## dollarlate (Jun 3, 2011)

Neat! I like it!


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Love it!!! Its amazing what we come up with when we get outside that box


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Clever, stylish, and very functional...


you got that right...


----------



## Chilton88 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think I have the perfect spot in my house for that! 

Now if only I could get the thumbprint lock off my small safe and integrate it into the piece I would be a happy! I actually may think about building something like this, maybe in the master closet so my wife can use the mirror and I get a safe that isn't so ugly. Does it loose some of the cool factor if all my guests dont get to see it without knowing what it really is??


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chilton88; you _can_ tell them..but them you'd have to kill them.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Very original idea, I love it.


----------



## Chilton88 (Feb 16, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Chilton88; you _can_ tell them..but them you'd have to kill them.


Haha true, maybe it is best I put it in the closet then, I dont have many friends the way it is so I cant afford to be doing that! lol


----------



## Wenna Blue (Apr 22, 2015)

i want to make one like this, but as a shoe rack. I wonder how hard it will be? anyone has the instructions and materials needed? :surprise:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wenna; to the best of my knowledge that was simply someone coming up with a very creative use for drawer slides, and then posting a pic of the project.
Every closet/hidey hole would need it's own specific size and style of slides.
You'd want a heavily built pair that have fairly tight tolerances, ie no play in the mechanism. After that, you'd be doing your own build drawings.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Anyone else hear the theme to "Get Smart" in their head looking at that picture?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Very clever idea.


Hi Harry ,good to see you back
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Awol*



Herb Stoops said:


> Hi Harry ,good to see you back
> Herb


Herb, Harry's post was from 2014. 
I don't think Harry's back with us just yet.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oops, Thanks ,Dan , having a Senior Moment. I have the Mr. McGoo syndrome from time to time.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Never mind...Harry _is_ back! :x
(Today)


----------

